# Bulk Excelsior?



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

There has got to be a place to buy get this stuff cheep. $40 for 10 lbs seems like too much. I read something about getting it at Lowes/Home depot from their Fountain boxes but couldn't find any.

Anyone have a line on where to pick this stuff up cheeply?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Shredded Wood Excelsior 

Get the coarse. This bale will last a long time!


----------



## El Saptio Joyas (Jun 15, 2011)

I just went to the website - 5 lbs is 16.00 plus over $10 for shipping to Tx. I guess if its lasts a long time that isnt too bad but not much better than what you had Doug. Was thinking of buying some of this stuff in bulk myself.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

45 bucks for 50 lbs is a pretty good price imo. Take a look at the bale prices.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Yea. 50lbs from that site would be about $70 shipped. I'm sure I would never go through nearly that much. Good site though, i might end up getting it there.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

If you can find some other froggers nearby, you can split a bale. 

I go through 2 50-lb. bales a year and I make 12 cultures a day (just to give a perspective on how much you get).

Richard.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

WOW! I make about 2 cultures a week! How many frogs do you have, good lord!


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I just picked up a 25lb box of excelsior from Uline recently. Not sure how much I paid but it was a pretty good deal. If you know anybody who orders wine a lot you can ask them to save the packing material and use that too.


----------



## Vagabond324 (Jan 13, 2011)

And to think this stuff was just used as packing material, to be discarded like those styro peanuts that we now use! I remember my mom would save it because it was great to use as a fire starter material in our wood stove. Later as a firefighter I found out what large quantities of this stuff was capable of doing if stored improperly.


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

I get mine free at work a few times a year. I work at a mail order nursery and some of ou wholesalers we buy dormant plants from use it as a cushion in shipping, and sinc eI am in propagation at the company, it falls to us to unpack boxes, and otherwise, it would go to our compost hills. I have 2 or 3 15 gallon garbage bags full and I've been using it for a while and I still have a ton, plus I traded a bag or 2 to a couple of breeders I know at Expos.


----------



## RecycledAgain (Oct 26, 2008)

My local (Big) craft store saves the excelsior for me that thier gourds are delivered in. If you ask real nice , I bet they would do the same for you.



Dan


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I was thinking of that, or like the local liqour store. I know some wines are shipped in this. I really don't wanna have to pay a bunch of money for something I know I could get so damn cheep/free.


----------



## stingfrog (Apr 1, 2007)

Go to Lowe's and it's in their lawn and garden section. Its in a roll about 4 ft. long and is used for landscaping. One roll lasts me forever and I go thru 30 cultures a week.


----------

